# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Indinjatë ndaj karikaturave të Muhamedit

## Davius

*Bota myslimane po dënon me forcë botimin në disa gazeta evropiane të disa karikaturave të profetit Muhamed.*

Qeveri, udhëheqës fetarë, shkrimtarë dhe shumë njerëz të zakonshëm në të gjithë rajonin i kanë dënuar këto karikatura.

Presidenti egjiptian Hosni Mubarak dhe qeveria e Indonezisë thanë se lirija e shtypit nuk duhet të shërbejë si preteks për të ofenduar një fe.

Islami i konsideron karikaturat e profetit si blasfemi.

Megjithëse nuk ka ndonjë gjë të shprehur specifikisht në Kuran që ndalon vizatimet e profetit, kjo është diçka që konsiderohet shumë fyese në traditën myslimane.

Ka pasur kërcënime, demonstrata dhe bojkote të mallrave nga Danimarka. Janë djegur flamurë dhe janë thirrur ambasadorë.

Në Gaza persona të armatosur kanë pushtuar zyra të Bashkimit Evropian. Militantët në Rripin e Gazas kanë kërcënuar se do të kenë si objektiva qytetarë të Danimarkës, Norvegjisë dhe Francës pasi karikaturat u ribotuan në këto vende.

Gazetat në të gjithë botën arabe e kanë kundërshtuar argumentimin se karikaturat janë shprehje e lirisë së fjalës, duke thënë se kjo nuk justifikon ofendimin e ndjenjave dhe besimeve të njerëzve.

Në shkrime editoriale kjo histori është portretizuar si pjesë e një sulmi më të gjerë ndaj Islamit dhe ka shumë paralajmërime për reagime më të ashpra në të ardhmen, ndërsa janë planifikuar demonstrata për të koinçiduar me lutjet e së premtes.

Shumë konsumatorë myslimanë vazhdojnë një bojkot të disa prodhimeve evropiane, dhe komisioneri evropian i tregëtisë Peter Mendelson i ka akuzuar gazetat se po i hedhin benzinë zjarrit.

Karikaturat, që u botuan në një gazetë daneze vitin e shkuar, janë ribotuar në një numër vendesh evropiane.

_BBC.co.uk/albanian_

----------


## Davius

Kjo eshte teper fyese, perendimi eshte bere totalisht ISLAMOFOB dhe me e keqja eshte se ndjehen krenare pse jane te tille.

PS:
Ne Kur'an thuhet: 
*"Zot, falua mekatet, se s'dine cka bejne",* sepse po te dinin, nuk do e benin kete gjest te ulet.

----------


## Found

Te fyesh tjetrin per besimin e tij fetar, te tallesh me ate qe eshte e shenjte per kedo, tregon per mendimin tim nje prapambetje te papare. Eshte sikur te vesh tek hyrja e nje lokali tabelen "ndalohen zezaket". Dhe te te pyese njeri perse? Sepse jane te zinj!

Mendoj se kjo lufte e islamizmit, vertet mund te jete makaber, por te pakten mendoni qe po luftojne kunder nje perandorie qe do te pushtoje boten (mbase jo edhe aq figurativisht). Dhe sa per kapacitetin intelektual te Arabeve (dhe popujve te tjere perreth), duhet te dime se prej tyre kemi mesuar shume shume, ne si perendimore qe jemi. Dhe perfundimi? Nje lufte kaq e ulet sa te tallen simbolet e shenjta te miliona njerezve... Per mua eshte TURP! Dhe racizem si ai i viteve 60 ne USA.

----------


## kærlighed

> Kjo eshte teper fyese, perendimi eshte bere totalisht ISLAMOFOB dhe me e keqja eshte se ndjehen krenare pse jane te tille.
> 
> PS:
> Ne Kur'an thuhet: 
> *"Zot, falua mekatet, se s'dine cka bejne",* sepse po te dinin, nuk do e benin kete gjest te ulet.


Se pari kerkoj djese qe po te citoj, por nuk jam edhe aq dakord me kete qe shkruan ketu, Davius i nderuar :buzeqeshje:  

Eshte shume e vertete se shume ndjenja te kombeve te ndryshme te botes islame jane fyer.
Ne Danimarke eshte Grund Lov(ligji baze) i cili daton qe nga 5 qershor 1849, i perbere prej 11 kapitujve, njeri prej te cileve eshte mbi te drejtat personale te qytetareve.
Ministria daneze nuk mer pergjegjesi ne kete aspekt, por eshte ne fakt vet Jyllands-Posten(reviste daneze) qe beri te veten duke shprehur keqardhje per keqkuptimin e vet karikaturave ne fjale. Ja edhe linku ne anglisht:

http://www.jp.dk/meninger/ncartikel:aid=3527646.

P.s. jo te gjithe jane islamofob.
Pershendetje.

----------


## Labeati

> Kjo eshte teper fyese, perendimi eshte bere totalisht ISLAMOFOB dhe me e keqja eshte se ndjehen krenare pse jane te tille.


Liria e shprehjes eshte e shejte ne vendet e civilizuara. Kjo liri shprehje e mendimi ka sjelle progresin.

Pikpamjet religjoze nuk mund te imponohen, perndryshe quhet Iran apo Arabi dhe askush nuk deshiron te jetoje ne te tilla vende, ku fetaret te tregojne se si duhet te sillesh.

Nqse dikush mendon se Muhameti e Islami si edhe Jezusi a Krishterimi jane mashtrim apo qesharake eshte i lire ta shprehe kete mendim publikisht, pa i marre leje kujt.

Pala besimtare mund te provoje te kunderten ne se i pelqen.

Menyren e ligjet e sjelljes i percaktojne vete shoqeria e shtetit perkates, dhe askush nuk mund ti imponohet atij shteti.

Perfundimisht muslimanet sic ishte shprehur nje gazetar jordanez (gazeta e te cilit i ka botuar karikaturat ne Jordani)... pra muslimanet duhet te konsiderojne si shkak te paragjykimit te tyre jo karikaturat e Muhametit po Ekzekutimet me thike ne fyt si bageti te pengjeve civile te lidhur perpara kamerave... apo hedhjen ne ere te dasmoreve.

Keto i vene pikpyetje ideologjise islame, e krijojne islamofobi... e jo karikaturat.

Nqse terroristet i premtojne fakirave xhenetin me 72 femra per shoq po te hidhen ne ere neper tregje fshataresh... gazetari i lire perendimor ka plotesisht te drejte te tallet me kete ideologji.... apo besim... duke karikaturuar disa kamikaze ne xhenet... duke pritur rradhen per te marre femrat... nderkohe qe ai qe i pret i shqetesuar bertet "Po na mbarohen virgjereshat"

E cka ketu per te kercyer perpjete. Perkundrazi... Tregon se sa shume kamikaze po prodhohen...

Pra "Qeshu rini..."

----------


## R2T

Po po su pelqeu muhamedaneve e muxhahidineve mos i lexojne gazetat, ca halene kane qe i hapin. kok-callmat le te vendosin ca do printohet ne vendin e tyre, po s'mund te vine ne Evrope e te presin te jene zot. Ne nje vend te lire e demokratik shtypi mund te ngacmoje cilendo figure qe deshiron, nga papa, tek presidenti e tek muhamedi. Nuk ka perjashtime. Muhamedi nuk eshte me i mire se papa apo ansjelltas.
Ah po se harrova te sjell foron.... per kaq gje do therren njerez e do behet zallamahi...per kaq foto? Vetem gjuetia e mamuthave u ka mbet, se mentalitetin e shpellave e paskeni akoma.

----------


## BOKE

Ja nje nga karikaturat e shumeperfolura

----------


## Found

Domethene nje Desert Storm duhet te kalohet lehtazi, madje me ndonje shaka te rastit per mjegullen e Londres? Apo mos valle duhet te qeshim kur shohim qindra irakene te torturuar burgjeve perendimore? Hmmm...

----------


## Davius

Muhamedin nuk mund te krahasosh me Papen, e as anasjelltash, a kupton!?

Mund te behet nje krahasim mes Krishtit dhe Muhamedit, sepse te dy kane qene misionarë te Zotit, por Papa nuk eshte misionar i Zotit, pra ai qe krahason Papen me Muhamedin/Krishtin, amerikanet thone eshte: retarded! ( i vonuar).

Une personalisht kam pare shume sekuenca porno te Krishtit apo karikatura dhe te them te drejten me benin te mendoj: valle si mund keto te tallen me nje njeri, qe i luten, i besojne, apo i falen ne Kishe? Kjo eshte jashta logjikes shendoshe, 6 dite e tall, 1 dite i lutesh, kjo eshte cmenduri!

Kaq!

----------


## [xeni]

> Kjo eshte teper fyese, perendimi eshte bere totalisht ISLAMOFOB dhe me e keqja eshte se ndjehen krenare pse jane te tille.
> 
> PS:
> Ne Kur'an thuhet: 
> *"Zot, falua mekatet, se s'dine cka bejne",* sepse po te dinin, nuk do e benin kete gjest te ulet.


Nga Perendimi nuk mund te presesh ndonje gje me te mire, sepse ata jane aq te ndyre sa karikaturojne edhe Jezusin, profetin te cilit supozohet se i beson shumica e evropianeve. Megjithate nuk duhet pergjithesuar, dhe kur them Perendimi s'kam ndermend te bej pergjithesim, sepse jane nje pjese shume e vogel, nje tufe njerezish te semure qe ngaterrojne lirine e fjales dhe civilizimin me respektin e besimit te dikujt tjeter (ne fakt s'i ngaterrojne se i dine mire), dhe nje tufe po e tille qe i duartroket... Ata s'ma do mndja se jane aq injorant sa te mos e dine ndjeshmerine e muslimaneve ne çeshtjen e mos-shfaqjes se fytyres se profeteve, dhe nuk ka dyshim se jane te vetedijshem se kjo nuk eshte thjeshte nje kritike (qe te mund te fshehet nen petkun e fjales se lire ose civilizimit). Megjithate nuk mungojne edhe njerezit me mend qe gjykojne ashtu siç duhet. Nje nder ta eshte edhe ish Presidenti Amerikan Klinton, i cili i denoi keto akte ca dite me pare dhe tha se nuk eshte e drejte te zevendesohet anti-Semitizmi me ndjenja anti-Islame...

Megjithese nuk jane aspak te pranueshme keto gjera, nuk habitem fare...Gjera qe priten...

----------


## Isomer937

[QUOTE='[xeni]']Nga Perendimi nuk mund te presesh ndonje gje me te mire, sepse ata jane aq te ndyre sa karikaturojne edhe Jezusin, profetin te cilit supozohet se i beson shumica e evropianeve. [QUOTE]

[QUOTE='Davius']Une personalisht kam pare shume sekuenca porno te Krishtit apo karikatura dhe te them te drejten me benin te mendoj: valle si mund keto te tallen me nje njeri, qe i luten, i besojne, apo i falen ne Kishe? Kjo eshte jashta logjikes shendoshe, 6 dite e tall, 1 dite i lutesh, kjo eshte cmenduri![QUOTE]

----------


## Isomer937

> Nga Perendimi nuk mund te presesh ndonje gje me te mire, sepse ata jane aq te ndyre sa karikaturojne edhe Jezusin, profetin te cilit supozohet se i beson shumica e evropianeve..


Sic e ka thene me lart Xeni dhe Davius ata tallen ne rradhe te pare me veten e tyre dhe asgje nuk i ndalon te tallen me te tjeret. Here pas here ne programe te ndryshme televize ka emisione ose minuta te tera te dedikuara per t'u tallur qofte me vende islame qofte me vende afrikane ose vende te varfra alla Shqiperi ose republika ish-Sovjetike si Kazakistan, Ukraine, etj. Keto tallje jane ketu ne Amerike se nuk e di personalisht si jane gjerat ne Evrope. 

Liria e fjales eshte mjeti me i fundit per te ofenduar njerezit. Shume gazetare nuk e dine se ku mbaron kjo liri dhe me dashje ose pa dashje sjellin revolta ne publik. Ka plot raste ku ne gazeta dhe programe televize dalin qarte ndjenjat kunder emigranteve, zezakeve, kinezeve, etj. Nje shoqeri tolerante si shoqeria amerikane nuk eshte aq e lire sa duket ne figura dhe televizor. Mund te jete me mire se ne Evrope kur gjerat duket se jane me keq po si ne vendin tend nuk ka. 

Guri eshte i rende ne vendin e tij.

----------


## Davius

*Qeveria daneze nis ofensivën e mediave*

Konflikti për karikaturat e profetit Muhamet po acarohet gjithnjë e më shumë. Për herë të parë seria e karikaturave doli në gazetën daneze Jyllands-Posten. Në fillim të vitit një gazetë norvegjeze i botoi gjithashtu. Me gjithë protestat e mëdha nga vendet islamike karikaturat u shtypën edhe në vende të tjera evropiane. Ndërkohë para zyrës së BE-së zunë pozicion palestinezë të armatosur për të protestuar kundër botimeve. 

Eshtë folur se do të ketë bojkot për mallrat daneze. Qeveria daneze duhet të veprojë, ndersa popullsia daneze duket se po e nxit situatën. Ministri i jashtëm i Danimarkës Per Stig Mëller, ka frikë se bojkoti i mallrave daneze do të zgjerohet, pasi edhe gazetat gjermane, franceze dhe austriake i kanë shtypur vizatimet satirike të Muhametit. Ministri nuk është i vetmi që druhet nga kjo. Ole Wëhlers Ohlsen ka përfaqësuar Danimarkën për shumë vite si ambasador në Siri dhe Irak.


*"Shtypja e karikaturave në vende të tjera, bën efektin që do të kishte bërë vaji që hidhet zjarr.* Zhgënjimi dhe inati do të shtohen. Duhet pritur që imamët kudo në botën islame në predikimet e së premtes do të bëjnë kudo thirrje për bojkotimin e mallrave daneze. Danimarka *konsiderohet si shkaktari i çdo të keqeje*. *Në përgjithësi është kështu, që inati i vjetër me botën perëndimore po bëhet më i fortë*. Ne arrijmë në një gjendje, ku flitet gjithnjë e më shumë për përplasje kulturore të dy botëve."


Në të dyja palët situata instrumentalizohet. *Në Danimarkë qarkullojnë thirrje, për të djegur volumet e kuranit dhe flamujtë e shteteve islamike.* Pamjet nga Lindja e Mesme, apo Indonezia me demonstrantë që bërtasin, që shkelin flamuj danezë, apo i djegin janë të njohura kudo. Në Danimarkë shkaktojnë shqetësim pohimet kontradiktore të imamit Ahmed Abu Laban. Në televizionin danez kleriku islam me influencë tha: "Këtë përshkallëzim nuk e kemi dashur. Ne jemi përpjekur shumë, për ta sqaruar pozicionin tonë dhe për të punuar për një bashkëjetesë të mirë në Danimarkë. Përshkallëzimi na shqeteson shumë. Kjo krizë duhet të mbyllet sa më parë."


Në televizionin arab el Jazeera Labani u shpreh keshtu: "Nëqoftëse shtetet muslimane vendosin për bojkot, dhe qytetaret e ndjekin vendimin, sepse është detyra e tyre të mbrojnë profetin si muslimanë besimtarë, atëherë ne gëzohemi."

Në Danimarkë keto pohime konsiderohen hipokrite dhe situata acarohet. Ndër të 200 000 muslimanët në Danimarkë ka mendime të ndryshme përsa u përket karikaturave të Mohametit. 

Kryeministri Rasmusseni i mbështetur nga opozita socialdemokrate ka vendosur të bëjë një ofensivë të mediave. Në një intervistë me stacionin televiziv el Arabia Rasmussen përpiqet t´ia bëjë të qartë publikut musliman kendvështrimin danez të gjerave. Martin Linstrëm këshillues sipërmarrjesh me pervojë ndërkombëtare ndër të tjera edhe për koncernin Disney dhe Microsoft, më përvojë të gjatë në Lindjen e Mesme mendon se mallrat daneze janë dëmtuar shumë për një kohë të gjatë.

*"Dëmi në Lindjen e Mesme është shumë i madh, dhe do të zgjasë kohë që të rivendoset besimi tek Danimarka dhe tek mallrat daneze. Sipermarrjet daneze do ta kenë në të ardhmen shumë të vështirë. Dhe ndoshta markat daneze nuk duan t´ia asociosh më aspak me Danimarkën."*

_Regina König_

-------

Ja se cka sjellin ato karikaturat, gjykoni vete!

Kush ju pelqen me shume: *liria e shtypit* apo *siguria boterore*?

----------


## R2T

> Une personalisht kam pare shume sekuenca porno te Krishtit 
> Kaq!


 :uahaha:   :uahaha:   :uahaha:

----------


## Davius

> 


Nuk ka nevoje te beshe off off, se nuk eshte per te qesh!

Interesante: 

Pse muslimanet nuk bene nje karikature te Krishtit dhe te hedhin ne shtyp, ahhh harova: ato e bejne vete te krishteret, dmth gjithcka eshte okey.

A te duket normale kjo, apo eshte gjithcka ne rregull sipas teje!

Para se te gjykoni muslimanet duhet te gjykoni ate te krishterin qe tall Krishtin me karikaturat e tij dhe sekuencat filmike.

Populli thote: Rregullo punen tende njehere, mandej meru me hallet e Botes.

----------


## nausika

Me ne fund Europa po dergon nje mesazh te kthjellet politik...nisi me jo-aprovimin e kushtetutes...ne angli po behet njera kunder ligjit te famshem "Anti-hate" etcetc...dhe tani me epiqendren e karikaturave...

Liri e fjales nuk do te thote vetem qe te thuash ti cfare te duash, por gjithashtu te degjosh cfare thote tjetri pa nxjerre koburren nga brezi.

----------


## R2T

> Pse muslimanet nuk bene nje karikature te Krishtit dhe te hedhin ne shtyp, ahhh harova: ato e bejne vete te krishteret, dmth gjithcka eshte okey.
> 
> A te duket normale kjo, apo eshte gjithcka ne rregull sipas teje!
> 
> Para se te gjykoni muslimanet duhet te gjykoni ate te krishterin qe tall Krishtin me karikaturat e tij dhe sekuencat filmike.
> 
> Populli thote: Rregullo punen tende njehere, mandej meru me hallet e Botes.


Bota e lire o Davius te lejon te shprehesh si te ta doje zemra. Kujt nuk i pelqen le te mos i hapi ato gazeta qe e ofendojne. Nuk te detyron njeri fare qe ti lexosh. 

Ti vete i mbarove se pari ato filmat porno me Krishtin, qe po meresh me hallet e forumit?

----------


## Davius

Une nuk merem me hallet e forumit, me qe me lidhe puna ashtu te jem i kycur ne net, po mundohemi te debatojme si njerez ne kete forum.

Te bindim veten te gjykojme ate qe eshte GABIM, dhe t'ja heqim kapelen atij akti qe eshte i MIRE.  Nuk jemi ketu per t'u treguar 'trima' duke urryer njeri-tjetrin per ndjenjat fetare qe ka, por thjesht mundohemi te debatojme dicka.

Cdo kush ka te drejten e fjales se lire, por edhe ajo ka nje kufi!

Eshte fjale e lire ti them nje shoku shembull: 'Ti je injorant', por me do e kesh ate person shok?, ketu ka ca gjera qe nuk shkojne, ka pasoja!

----------


## R2T

> Une nuk merem me hallet e forumit, me qe me lidhe puna ashtu te jem i kycur ne net, po mundohemi te debatojme si njerez ne kete forum.
> 
> Te bindim veten te gjykojme ate qe eshte GABIM, dhe t'ja heqim kapelen atij akti qe eshte i MIRE.  Nuk jemi ketu per t'u treguar 'trima' duke urryer njeri-tjetrin per ndjenjat fetare qe ka, por thjesht mundohemi te debatojme dicka.
> 
> Cdo kush ka te drejten e fjales se lire, por edhe ajo ka nje kufi!
> 
> Eshte fjale e lire ti them nje shoku shembull: 'Ti je injorant', por me do e kesh ate person shok?, ketu ka ca gjera qe nuk shkojne, ka pasoja!



Aman mer Davius, me thuaj mer bab ca po i ndodh botes se ju be nje karikature Muhamadit. Ca do nodhi, ti qe e pe 'sdo shkosh ne parajse, autori do behet impotent? Une qe e transportova do mbetem pa dhembe?? Ku eshte e keqeja, ca do ndodhe....thjesht qe te kuptoj kete indinjaten tuaj...

----------


## oiseau en vol

Papapapa çfare qenka bere ketu !... Kerdia fare...

Ja tua thote xhaxhi Vani juve :

Ti Davius merr nganjehere zjarr kot. Mundohu te jesh i qete dhe i arsyeshem. I arsyeshem do te thote te vesh arsyen ne pune. Te vesh ne pune diçka do te thote qe ajo te dale nga gjendja e prehjes dhe te levize apo kryeje diçka.

U morem vesh deri tani. Keshtu, merri gjerat nga fillimi :

Ka nje gazete ne nje vend perendimor ku liria e fjales eshte e shenjte, e cila karikaturon diçka qe nuk duhet te prekte. Ok, shume dakort qe jane fyer ndjenjat e myslimaneve (atyre me te zellshmeve, duhet thene kjo, sepse deri tani nuk me ka marre babai im ne telefon per te me thene qe nuk ha me djath danez...).

Gazeta, duke pare bujen dhe zhurmen qe u be, kerkon falje. Tani ti Davius, a s'me thua, ç'lidhje ka Perendimi i tere me anti-islamin ? Apo qeveria daneze t'i terheqe veshin nje redaktori ? Ku kujton se je ti Davius, ne Arabi, ne Korene e Veriut apo ne Kine ? 

Eshte kollaj te valevitesh gjithmone flamurin e viktimes : ma bene keshtu e pastaj me rrahu, e pastaj me ra ne shkelm e pastaj s'me la te qaj, o i mjeri une ç'me gjeti e blah blah blah...

Sa per dijeni, ketu ne France, seksit te mashkullit i thone me perkedheli "le petit Jésus" (Krishti i vogel). Por asnje prift apo murg apo i fandaksur pas fese nuk ka hyre ne greve urie apo bojkotuar sallatat apo mandarinat.

Nejse, ky qe nje rast per te pare me teper dhe karakterin e vertete te shoqerise se ardhshme palestineze, ku ne Gaza jane te paret ata qe kerkuan qe danezet te largohen nga territori palestinez. Karakter kombetar o po si... pffffff... nuk shikojne leckat e tyre por do merren dhe me karikaturat e gazetave te humbura daneze me nje auditor prej 5 milionesh, a thua sikur neser do ndodhe qameti !

Uluni e rrini urte e mos merrni zjarr si kashte e thate se sinqerisht e kam, keto ... vjet qe kam kaluar ne France me kane bere me psikoze. Sa isha ne Shqiperi, isha aq rehat nga keto punet e fese e nga pallavrat e tyre, por tani, e pamundur te hapesh radion, tv, apo te shkosh ne pune se te del nje dreq arab atje qe pyetjen e pare qe te ben eshte : kam marre vesh qe je shqiptar, dmth je mysliman ? E une i pergjigjem tere inat se me ka ardhur ne maje te hundes te me katalogojne e te me vene nje etikete ne balle : shiko rrugen tende e mos me çaj koken me keto budalliqe, se na shkaterruat nervat ! 

Keshtu Davius, urte e bute dhe trurin ne pune. Ju pershendes  :buzeqeshje:

----------

